# Muscle Research Whey Isolate Review



## MidwestBeast (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm a big fan of whey isolate. My main use for it is immediately post-workout (though lately, that's been more like ~2 hours after working out because I've been lifting in the AM and have to wait long enough after dosing my thyroid medication). However, it's also nice when trying to get in some extra protein without any extra calories/macros to fill in the gaps.

My go-to has been Syntrax Nectar for as long as we've had it at the store. I still haven't tried every flavor, but I've tried a lot and so far I've only had one that I didn't really care for; though there are a few I really enjoy (my recent favorite has been the cappucino, because it's kind of nice as a way to break the fast in the morning after my lift).

So I've been working my way through everything I had, and finally got a chance to grab a bag of the Muscle Research Whey Isolate. I started with vanilla. I'll try chocolate soon and update once I have a chance.







https://www.mrsupps.com/Products/425/Whey+Protein+Isolate+-+by+Muscle+Research/​
It mixes up incredibly easy and doesn't need much water at all. It's very thin and easy to drink. The taste is very, very subtle. It's not bad just like it's not great -- it's just a very hint of vanilla. So if you're looking for something to sip on, this probably isn't it. That said, I don't want an isolate to sip on; I'd want a blend, most likely. And as long as I'm getting a good quality protein, I don't care what it tastes like. The best part about that last part is it's no where near bad -- it's just hard for me to call it good (in regards to flavor) when there isn't much of one.

I've been using it for a couple weeks now and really like it in all aspects. One thing I just thought of today, and plan to try out this weekend, is adding just a hint of cinnamon to it. I think it may actually be just the trick and I'll report on how that turns out.

So my thought is it's very much worth picking up if you specifically need an isolate. The best deal out there is the 3 pack (6 lbs. total) where you can choose any combination of chocolate and/or vanilla:

https://www.mrsupps.com/Products/470/6lb+Whey+Protein+Isolate+Bundle/

$79.99 shipped to your door for 6 lbs. is a solid deal for an isolate.

In addition to that, until December 1st, you can actually get a bag for free with the purchase of Test Infusion, which is one of my favorite test boosters out there and a staple of PCT for me:

https://www.mrsupps.com/Products/90/Test+Infusion/


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 19, 2015)

I have turned on my parents, friends...even Ordawg, and clients to this protein and they all like it...I use it for shakes, pancakes, and protein bars...this is really a great clean whey protein that is versatile for many uses!!!


----------



## cane87 (Nov 20, 2015)

if you after flavor you need to go whey concentrate. Pretty much all whey iso's taste bland compared .You use it for the lower fat and lower carb content, not the taste or you made a mistake picking iso to begin with.


Im glad to see you enjoyed it mwb.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Nov 20, 2015)

MuscleAddiction said:


> I have turned on my parents, friends...even Ordawg, and clients to this protein and they all like it...I use it for shakes, pancakes, and protein bars...this is really a great clean whey protein that is versatile for many uses!!!



Definitely hadn't thought about using it for baking, but I'll be trying this one out soon!


----------



## MidwestBeast (Nov 20, 2015)

cane87 said:


> if you after flavor you need to go whey concentrate. Pretty much all whey iso's taste bland compared .You use it for the lower fat and lower carb content, not the taste or you made a mistake picking iso to begin with.
> 
> 
> Im glad to see you enjoyed it mwb.



For sure -- agree except for Syntrax Nectar


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't seem to find the ingredient label. What is the the protein profile.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## MidwestBeast (Nov 30, 2015)

buyusapeptides said:


> I can't seem to find the ingredient label. What is the the protein profile.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Dec 10, 2015)

Okay, so I finally got the chocolate in on Monday and got a chance to try it out yesterday.

I was breaking a ~16 hour fast, so I ended up taking 3 scoops mixed in with water after my workout.

As far as texture, mixability, etc. -- it is all exactly on point with the vanilla, which is fantastic. No clumps, and really fine powder.

As for taste -- let's just say I was very pleasantly surprised. I didn't expect it to be bad by any means, but I wasn't expecting much. The vanilla was a very, very faint flavor. While this wasn't strong, it had more of a noticeable taste. And while I'd heard it described previously by others as milk chocolate, I thought there was no way (I was thinking a Hershey's milk chocolate bar). It's obviously not that, but you want to know what it tastes like??

Hot chocolate.

Kid you not, it tastes like Swiss Miss hot chocolate. It's not a strong flavor, but it's a very good one and distinct. I am seriously inclined to try and mix my next one up with hot water just to see. All that was missing were the marshmallows LOL.

So yeah, I'll still use the vanilla (and I think the dash of cinnamon or other spices can add to it), but this will be my go to. I love Syntrax Nectar and all the flavors, but with the price point being what it is for that 6 pound bundle -- my next purchase will be 2 chocolate, 1 vanilla. I'm happy to say I've found my go-to isolate.


----------



## cane87 (Dec 10, 2015)

MidwestBeast said:


> Okay, so I finally got the chocolate in on Monday and got a chance to try it out yesterday.
> 
> I was breaking a ~16 hour fast, so I ended up taking 3 scoops mixed in with water after my workout.
> 
> ...


i just got my nectar double stuffed cookie in the mail due to your advice MWB and yet to try.As you know i need some convincing there is actually good tasting whey iso out there lol.Ill report back and i might try the m-r hot coco next. i want to go on a good cutter soon and thus need the iso.. im lay off the concentrate for awhile


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 27, 2015)

I have been purchasing the 3 bag deal the last couple of orders...$79.99 for 6lbs of Whey Isolate, and considering I do 2-3 scoops of protein per shake, I like saving a few bucks! 


This weeks sale we have it on sale for $19.99 a bag, so if you want to try it out for yourself grab it this week for $10 OFF regular price!!!

I have also been sending bags of this to my dear brother OD who likes it!!!


----------



## MidwestBeast (Dec 28, 2015)

So, 2 new things:

- If you're a fan of PES Select protein, they have/had a limited run of White Chocolate Mint. 1 scoop of that plus 1 scoop milk chocolate MR Isolate (especially + CarbMaster vanilla milk) = amazing. SO good.

- Had a couple scoops at the end of my vanilla bag and then took the remnants of a tub of Syntrax Nectar cappuccino (happened to be less than half a scoop). Mixed them together and the coffee flavor was just right with the vanilla. It wasn't crazy strong, but wasn't subtle at all since the vanilla is such a background flavor. I'd highly recommend mixing just a touch of a Nectar flavor with the vanilla. I'll be doing the same with the last little bit of fuzzy navel and lemonade I have, too.


----------



## cane87 (Jan 6, 2016)

MidwestBeast said:


> So, 2 new things:
> 
> - If you're a fan of PES Select protein, they have/had a limited run of White Chocolate Mint. 1 scoop of that plus 1 scoop milk chocolate MR Isolate (especially + CarbMaster vanilla milk) = amazing. SO good.
> 
> - Had a couple scoops at the end of my vanilla bag and then took the remnants of a tub of Syntrax Nectar cappuccino (happened to be less than half a scoop). Mixed them together and the coffee flavor was just right with the vanilla. It wasn't crazy strong, but wasn't subtle at all since the vanilla is such a background flavor. I'd highly recommend mixing just a touch of a Nectar flavor with the vanilla. I'll be doing the same with the last little bit of fuzzy navel and lemonade I have, too.


thanks for the tips midwest,everyone knows iso powders arent the best tasting but just flat out better then concentrate from a health perspective.All tips for taste improval is extremely helpful


----------

